# Pet Firstaid



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Earlier today Saturday, my lab puppy was attacked by a pit bull, he sustained som mild cuts and blead a little. The vet wont be in the office until Monday. I was able to was the blood off a little and work a little Neosporen Diseneffectant into the wounds. They have scabbed over now, is there anything I should do to treat them?

What firstaid saves do you reccomend? I will be taking him to the vet on Monday.

Also I have decided to get my conceal carry lisc. This is the 3rd time he has been attacked by a pit bull in our town since the end of summer. The next time it happens I'll shoot the aqqressive dog.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Sailaway. This is AuntJoe. As long as you washed the cuts and they are scabbing over you should be fine. Keep some Betadine shampoo/disinfectant around just for these and any other cuts. Keep putting the neosporine on and check for swelling or oozing. As long as he didn't get the pup around the throat area you should be OK. Hugs to puppy.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

You have more patience than I. The aggressive dog would have been taken out the second time.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

TexasPatriot said:


> You have more patience than I. The aggressive dog would have been taken out the second time.


That was AunJoe's initial response.


----------



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

The problem with dog bites is the teeth penetrate thru the skin and then tears the skin away from the underlying muscle tissue. Keep the wounds open and able to drain body fluids until the Vet can get the dog on oral antibiotics. Otherwise deep infection will occur. In Texas, a mean dog gets one second chance. After the second attack, they have to be put down. Be sure to report the incident to the authorities. I'm a retired Veterinarian.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Not much else I could suggest outside what You've already done. Minor wounds cleaned with peroxide or betadine, dried then maybe trim some of the fur from around the wound to help keep the wound from getting anything in them, clean again and treat with an antibiotic cream/ salve. If you have a local farm store you can also get vet strength antibiotics in injectible form as well as oral form. However if the wounds are "minor" I'd talk to the/a vet before using those if it's only a day or so until you can get him/her to the vet. The main thing is keep the wound clean and watch for swelling, discharge, discoloration and such that could be signs of infection. Good luck with puppy and as run1251 said report it to the authorities ASAP.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you for all of the good advice, I'm taking Chaska to the vet tomorrow in the AM. I don't think his wounds are as bad as I initially thought and they have scabbed over without seepage or swelling, but he is my little buddy so I will have him checked out tomorrow.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> That was AunJoe's initial response.


On that we agree ... when you have an aggressive critter, best to take care of it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

we made it to the vets today, Chaska had a superficil flesh wound, no stitches needed. They shaved the bite area and it was scabbed over. The vet said to just keep treating it with Neosporen. It should be healed up in a week. It really didn't faze him at all, he kept right on chasing cats and squirells.

I think I was effected the most by it. All of the zombies roaming around town having to be bad asses and have bad ass attack dogs. This is the third time since August that Chaska has been attacked by a pit bull. I am considdering getting my ccw and popping the next one that attacks him. On the other hand though the vet said pits are naturally more aggressive toward other dogs and friendly toward people so go figure.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

When my ex-wifes pit jumped up on me to say "hi," I warned her straight out, I always carry a knife and it ain't walking away if I sense danger. Since, she has kept him far away.

As for the injuries, you should be all set as long as the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

sailaway said:


> we made it to the vets today, Chaska had a superficil flesh wound, no stitches needed. They shaved the bite area and it was scabbed over. The vet said to just keep treating it with Neosporen. It should be healed up in a week. It really didn't faze him at all, he kept right on chasing cats and squirells.
> 
> I think I was effected the most by it. All of the zombies roaming around town having to be bad asses and have bad ass attack dogs. This is the third time since August that Chaska has been attacked by a pit bull. I am considdering getting my ccw and popping the next one that attacks him. On the other hand though the vet said pits are naturally more aggressive toward other dogs and friendly toward people so go figure.


Friendly to people or not, if it is an aggressive dog, you really should take it out. Especially if attacking your dog! Protect your pup as if he/she is your child!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Was this while you were walking your dog? If so a heavy 1" thick cane would help or a 3' pipe filled with cement.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think I would take on a pit bull unless I had my handgun at a minimum. I've read stories where even police have had to shoot a pit bull several times before it went down. Hitting it with a cane, stick, or even a heavy pipe may only pi$$ it off and make you the target


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Bear spray is a good deterrent. 

I have a zero tolerance policy for other dogs attacking my dog. I shoot the first time. A dog is often traumatized when attacked by another dog & can result in my dog becoming fearful & aggressive towards other dogs, in addition to considerable pain & vet bills. There's no reason for me to believe a pit owner irresponsible enough to let their aggressive dog run loose will act responsibly & pay for the damage their dog did. My neighbors have pits they used to let run loose til I shot one on it's way to my dog sitting on our front porch. I haven't seen a pit running loose around here since then. I feel sorry for the dogs but there's nothing I can do about that.

We keep a first-aid kit for the dogs with Benadryl, prednisone, aspirin, tetracycline, amoxicillin, neosporin with pain reliever, etc.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was at a friends house with my male lab, his wife thought we should see how their 8 month old male pitt and my 2 year old Lab would mix, they didn't.


----------



## ExtremeFirstAid (Oct 14, 2012)

I recently started selling a First Aid Kit from Medcallassist because I was really impressed with the product. It is an advanced first aid kit with prescription meds, advanced medical equipment, and 24/7 call a doc service that allows me to talk to a doctor and get additional prescriptions if need be. How is this relative to the conversation? I took the kit up to South Dakota for our Pheasant hunting trip. While we were up there the dog had a very bad run in with a barbed wire fence. I cleaned the wound with the kits contents and stapled the wound shut with the suture staple gun that is in the kit! I was really sold then because two years ago when the same thing happened, we took the dog to the vet and paid $450 for the same service.https://www.medcallassist.com/personal-solutions/#oid=1003_1


----------



## lbwar15 (Nov 14, 2012)

TexasPatriot said:


> You have more patience than I. The aggressive dog would have been taken out the second time.


You have more than me. First time.


----------



## lbwar15 (Nov 14, 2012)

sailaway said:


> I was at a friends house with my male lab, his wife thought we should see how their 8 month old male pitt and my 2 year old Lab would mix, they didn't.


Bad owners give pits a bad name. I grew up with pits roaming the streets. No crap the lab from up the street was the dog my mom had to hit in the face with a bat. Like has already bin mentioned pits are extremely friendly to people. They were originally bread to work on farms. Farmers could not risk being attracted. An aggressive pit is caused by irresponsible and bad owners or a bad screw up in the pedigrees (family tree of the dog). A lot of people think the pit part is bc they are bread to fight in pits that is also false. Like I said they were bread to work not fight. And fighting in pits originated from people putting dogs of any kind in a pit with rats and betting on how many rats the dog could kill in a short amount of time. Pit bulls just happen to be good at it so some jack a$$ decided to let them fight each other.


----------

